

Ask HN: What do you use to record ideas/IP (lab notebook)? - caycep

I&#x27;m thinking of starting up some ventures in the biomedical space, and am wondering what most of you use to keep track of inventions, intellectual property, and other documentation?    The classic answer is a hardbound lab notebook with numbered pages (ideally witnessed by a third party) but I am interested in a digital solution that is indexable&#x2F;searchable.    Is Git considered a viable way to do this?  Evernote?    All opinions appreciated.
======
logn
I patented something at a large software company (a software invention). We
used my commits (and their log messages) as my 'notebook'. The patent office
had no issues with this. I guess the only reason that might not be good for
you is the lack of witness? At such a large company it would be impractical to
forge the dates for me. Github would certainly be trustworthy as proof.
Personally I think git is overkill though. GitHub lets you make SVN repos too
and I think that would be more appropriate for your use.

